# Of Plights and Honor



## Sladin5Ever (Feb 22, 2016)

Of Plights and Honor is a collaboration, feral wolf comic between FA/DA/Tumblr users LoboSong and Sladin5Ever. We started working on this free project February 2014. We started posting the first page on January 18th, 2016. Here you will find 1 page per post, but you can go to our FA comic account to view, comment, and favorite each page too

We hope you enjoy our comic!

*Pages:*
Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4
Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9
Page 10
MORE LISTED LATER!


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Feb 22, 2016)

Page 1:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Feb 25, 2016)

Page 2:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Feb 26, 2016)

Page 3:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Mar 1, 2016)

Page 4:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Mar 25, 2016)

Page 5:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Mar 25, 2016)

Page 6:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Mar 25, 2016)

Page 7:


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Apr 6, 2016)

Page 8:


----------



## WhiteTigerCub (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh, cool art! I'm waiting for the rest...


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Apr 7, 2016)

WhiteTigerCub said:


> Oh, cool art! I'm waiting for the rest...



Thank you! My friend and I appreciate the comment! <3


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Jul 29, 2016)

I do not know the status of page 9 yet, but once I do, this post will be updated with more information


----------



## Cacciato (Sep 1, 2016)

This is super great, I'm excited to find more!


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Sep 1, 2016)

Cacciato said:


> This is super great, I'm excited to find more!


Thank you very much, we appreciate it : D I'll have to ask my friend if she can start 9 soon


----------

